# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Ξύλινες πατήθρες (κατασκευή )

## warlock

Γεια σας παιδιά !

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στο εξής .Θέλω να φτιάξω ξύλινες πατήθρες όπως τις πουλάν στα πετ σοπ .
Ξύλα ,έχουμε ,και πολύ ωραία μαλιστα .
Τρυπάνι ,έχουμε ,και θα αναγκάσουμε κάποιον άλλον να το χειριστεί .
Εκείνα τα σβουριστά που βιδώνουν μέσα στην εγκοπή που θα κάνω με το τρυπάνι ,πώς λέγονται ?Να τα στερεώσω με ξυλόκολλα για σιγουριά ?Και εκείνο το μεταλικό το κυκλικό ,που μπαίνει από την έξω μεριά ,πως λέγεται επίσης ?Αυτό που το κλείνουμε λέγεται πεταλούδα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.... ?Και επίσης που τα βρίσκω όοοολα αυτα?  :Character0023: 

Μην μου την πείτε πολύ....  :Love0038:  χαχα

----------


## zack27

Ολα αυτα θα τα βρεις σε μαγαζια που πουλανε βιδες , προκες κτλ. για παραγειγμα τα χρωματοπωλεια νομιζω οτι εχουν!!!

δε θυμαμαι δυστυχως πως λεγονται δεν εχω καλη σχεση με αυτα δυστυχως!!!!
θα σου πουν τα παιδια που ασχολουνται χεχε...

καλη αρχη και περιμενουμε φωτο με το αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλα θυμομουν οτι υπιρχε!το βρηκα...!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...πο-ξύλο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο άγγελος2 έχει φτιάξει τέτοιες οπότε θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει.Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα για να μας δείξει τον τρόιπο αλλά αν όχι καλό θα ήταν να το ανοίξει για να τις φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας και να μην τις χρυσοπληρώνουμε στα πετ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε με πρόλαβες.

----------


## warlock

Άρα είναι : " βίδες για κουρτινόξυλα, παξιμάδια μεγάλα και πεταλούδες" !

Άψογος Άγγελε !  :Anim 26: 

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά !

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν δεν καταλαβει δωκιμασε και με ντιζοβιδες,ροδελες,πεταλου  δες...ή σου στελνω μια φωτο αυριο με το σετακι που θα χρειαστεις και θα πας και θα πεις "οτι και να ειναι αυτο θελω κυριε!"

----------


## warlock

> "οτι και να ειναι αυτο θελω κυριε!"


Καλά αυτό σκέφτηκα να κάνω στην αρχή αλλά θα έριχνα πολύ χαμηλά όλο τον γυναικείο πληθυσμο με τις φτωχές μου γνώσεις ....χαχα Το φαντάζεσαι ?Θα χε πολύ γέλιο!

----------

